
The Aircel Chennai Open Contest – The Startup Guy - returnofdjedi
http://www.vijayanand.name/2015/01/the-aircel-chennai-open-contest/
======
returnofdjedi
For those of you who have been dying to want to go watch a tennis match in
person, I have a few passes that the folks at ACOPEN graciously said, they
could give away!

Do read the full blog for further information!

